# How Time Flies - by JoeFA (~BBW(Multiple), Teen Drama ~SWG )



## JoeFA (Dec 15, 2008)

_~BBW(Multiple), Teen Drama ~SWG_ - High school chubsters must deal with a fatophobe diva

_Here's the edited, first chapter of How Time Flies, hope you enjoy as, with all these conflicting ideas and all that, it took alot of effort!_

*How Time Flies
by JoeFA​*
*Chapter 1: An Eventfully Uneventful Summer*

*Anna*

The summer break was over for everyone at Kings High School (KHS), and numerous students, all past their 18th birthday, were wondering where the time had gone.

Jamie Adams would have to tell his teachers he hadn’t been able to finish his holiday work, Susie Lee would have to bid farewell to her long-distance boyfriend, but it was Anna Williams who was the most worried of all those returning forlornly to their dreaded place of schooling.

That summer had been a long one in many ways for her, but not long enough now it had come to an end.

Over that period of time, having spent a lot of it celebrating her exams, she had really put on a lot of weight.

Her mother, knowing how much Anna, a popular and pretty high school coed, had desired to have and formerly had a thin physique, simply told her it was normal for girl’s her age to put on a little weight, as that was what often happened during puberty.

But this failed to comfort the distraught Anna, who had put on 27lbs over the summer break of 3 months (actually Anna had put on a little beforehand, because of nerves about exams, and her holidays were so long due to her early exam finish, which resulted in an extra month off).

That summer break of 3 months was usually spent down by the family pool with a group of friends, sipping cold drinks, splashing around in the water, playing water polo or volleyball, or on the local tennis courts, playing out endless matches in the hot, lingering sunny afternoons. All this activity might have helped her maintain a slender figure except that her more indulgent side allowed her to sport a curvy physique also.

The fact was that this summer had lacked that energy that most of Anna’s summers usually had. Time spent in the water, whether that was playing volleyball or water polo, was replaced with more time spent on the water, lounging around on floats taking up most of Anna’s afternoons. Tennis was struck off the agenda, being replaced by almost daily visits to the local fast food outlet or convenience store.

Her exams had left her tired and worn out, which was why she felt that she was entitled to a little more relaxation than usual. Her idea of a little time was a little hazy, ending up spending over 3 quarters of her time either lying around the house, eating or sleeping.

This relaxation came was also far more costly to her figure than expected, as she was able to see every morning in front of the mirror.

It was also costly on her social life, losing friends almost as quickly as she was losing her toned, slim figure, spurred into increasingly more excessive eating as her whole world crumbled around her. Her boyfriend Tommy, exceedingly turned off by her bloated physique, left her almost as quickly, and Anna spent increasingly more time at home, the fridge bare, and her bedroom litter bin full of empty packets and cartons, more often than not.

Having soared from a curvy 121lbs to a distinctly plump 148lbs, and climbed a few sizes in the process, Anna was understandably unhappy when looking at herself in the mirror that morning, minutes before she was to catch the bus to school.

Her tearful expression, upon a face now ripe with fat, said it all.

Her mother, standing behind her, tried her best to comfort her.

“Now Anna, there’s nothing to worry about” she said, putting her arms round her considerably rounder middle as Anna collapsed tearfully into her embrace.

“I’m sure your not the only one who will have put on a bit of weight, many girls go through the same stage you are going through right now. But I’m sure it’s over now, and you’ll be back to your old self in no time.”

“Thanks mum” Anna said, sniffing a little “Can you leave me for a second, I’ll get the bus, don’t worry”.

Her Mum obligingly left her alone, and went downstairs.

Anna turned back to the mirror.

There she was, not her former, slim self as Anna so desired herself to be.

Instead, she was a chubby looking girl, approaching the 150lbs mark, with plump thighs, plump belly, plump cheeks, plump arms and a noticeable tightness in terms of clothing.

Her normally loose clothing had been replaced by an uncomfortable, skin tight ensemble of clothes which would’ve previously not even come close to fitting her.

Yet now they did, hugging her fattened frame closely and leaving little to the imagination.

_I'm going to love school this year_, she thought sardonically to herself.

*Beth*

Beth Harmer, who had just been dropped off by her Dad, strode purposefully towards the school.

She had just heard on the phone the surprising news concerning Anna Williams, who had just recently arrived on the premises herself, a few minutes earlier.

Often described, by those who liked and hated her alike, as a pretty, clever, vindictive and hurtful bitch who would stop at nothing to show everyone who was boss. That’s her by the way, and if you told her anything different she would definitely have something to say about that.

She viewed herself as all of these, except the less complimentary descriptions, knowing she was the most popular and pretty girl at school, abusing this status as much as possible. Whether it was stealing other people’s boyfriends, cheating on a science test or getting out of trouble, she’d done it, earning herself numerous enemies along the way.

Anna Williams had, though, been an enemy of hers for quite sometime, ever since Anna, equally smart and pretty as Beth, had joined the school two years previous. Beth had been exceedingly jealous of her, losing a few friends because of her over-zealous hatred of her. Though she knew there was no danger of that happening now, if the rumours about Anna we’re true.

A slim Anna may have been able to be maintain her popular status, one more so than Beth&#8216;s. But a fat Anna, thought Beth gleefully, would stand no chance.

Upon entering the common room, she found her two most trustworthy friends, Danielle Owen and Julie Francis, waiting for her amidst the sea of fellow students. 

They immediately jumped up and ran over to her, spreading their arms wide in anticipation of their usual embrace.

Beth denied them the chance, wanting instead for them to divulge what they knew about Anna Williams change.

“Well it was this morning on the bus, and when we pulled up to her house and she got on, she was just totally different” Julie began, eagerly spilling the beans on someone she had been a little jealous of until now.

“Yeah, and she was like totally different, as Julie said” Danielle echoed distastefully “All fat and…”

“FAT!? Anna Williams?” Beth repeated incredulously “The girl who beat me to Prom Queen last year, the most popular girl in school, except me of course, fat?”

“Yeah, sooo fat, that pig must have been eating all summer to get that big” Danielle said, yet more disgustedly, not wanting to give any hint of her previous actual liking for a girl Beth despised.

“Well, that’s like amazing, I mean I would never have thought SHE would do something like that, she always watched her weight, but now the only weight she’ll be watching is a big one!” Beth said, smiling widely as the two girls lapped up her insult of Anna, now knowing that soon everyone would be laughing at Anna.

So, seeing as Anna was not around and she needed to maintain the level of derogatory humour (she felt she needed to, as she was boss after all), Beth decided to insult another larger individual, focusing on the bulky Kate Farnham, who she found fortunately to be by the snack machine, having just bought a chocolate bar.

“Yes that’s right Kate” she yelled across the room, suddenly grabbing everyone’s attention “You eat that chocolate bar, go on, you can’t get much fatter at that size!”

The whole room burst out laughing, except for the sizeable part of it containing Kate, who ran off in tears, shaking uncontrollably as she went, causing her flabby self to jiggle violently.

“Wow, I didn’t know whales could run” said Beth as Kate disappeared from view, her harsh words and the ensuing laughter echoing down the corridor after her as she hurried distraughtly towards the girl’s toilets.

*1 YEAR LATER……*


----------



## JoeFA (Dec 18, 2008)

*Chapter 2 

Anna*

It was that time of year again, the time to return to what many people despised most about the calendar year. And seeing as it takes up over half of it, you can really sympathise.

School for Anna and her fellow KHS pupils had returned for another year and yet again Anna was annoyed at how quickly time flies, especially when your having fun.

Her summer had indeed been enjoyable, not least for all the food involved.

Quite a lot of food, which Anna had devoured hungrily at every opportunity, and the scale now always showed something different each time Anna heaved herself onto it.

191lbs

191lbs, that number kept circulating around Anna’s head. A couple of months ago it had been 175lbs. That’s just how quickly she was gaining weight.

Ever since that tearful morning on which she had returned to school, she had been eating increasingly more amounts of food, gaining heavily with this increased indulgence. 191lbs marked the fact that that since then, a year previous, she had put on 43lbs.

And with every pound Anna seemed to be getting happier, though it had not always been that way.

At the beginning, and throughout her previous school year she had been abused, no terrorised by the malicious, harsh and inconsiderate figure of everything perfect, Beth Harmer.

Beth had stopped at nothing to make sure everyone knew, though it was increasingly harder not to notice as time went on, how fat Anna now was and also to make her life at school a living hell.

Though with this misery came some signs of happiness.

Despite her fall from grace in her previous social circle, she had been welcomed in by the larger members of the school, many of whom she herself would have made fun of only a year or so before.

With this new found sanctuary because of her weight, she was able to come to terms with her weight gain and new found appetite, even beginning to enjoy being fat.

She had become best friends with Kate Farnham who helped her the most in overcoming her fears of weight gain and size acceptance, probably influencing her weight gain the most.

And there Anna stood, 1 year later and almost 50lbs heavier.

She looked at herself in the mirror for the few minutes she had left before the bus would arrive, signalling her return to school was imminent.

Looking back at how she had done the same thing a year ago, she noticed several differences in the Anna who was looking back at her.

She was a happier Anna, no longer afraid or shameful because of her size, and her size had increased quite a bit.

Gone were her slimmer hips and thighs, replaced with weighty, dimpled and rounder ones which would ripple as she walked. Her once plump paunch was more sizeable now, resting heavier on her front, sagging down to the pit of her sweater, straining to be released. Gone too were her former breasts, now plumper and a size or two larger, laying atop her soft belly. Rounder arms had replaced the ones she would have had a year ago, who had merely adhered a bit of a fat before, now with that in abundance. Two chins had replaced her one, the cheeks above it rosy and plump, her wide smile pushing them outwards.

She liked herself this time, too. And who wouldn’t? 

_“Well Beth Harmer for one_” she thought, and that was precisely why she had done what she did the night before.

This was something that would put an end to the worst part of Anna’s life over the past year or so, Anna was certain, also knowing it would teach Beth a few lessons.

She had been in Jamaica that summer, and had really been intrigued by the voodoo culture there.

Every shop there displayed some evidence of that, shop windows filled with voodoo articles, from voodoo dolls to voodoo jewellery. The shopkeepers would speak of the mysterious and ancient history behind each and every one as Anna picked them up, though she was informed by the man at their hotel front desk that pretty much all of it was hyped up and exaggerated for the tourists, persuading many loud, cheery fellow Americans to part with their money.

However, Anna had discovered a more convincing and authentic shop on one of her numerous long walks around Kingstown. It was a dark, wooden structure, with an old woman behind the counter, who advised Anna, upon hearing of her interest in Wicca (a concept she had learned from the ever helpful and informative man from the hotel front desk), to buy several voodoo items.

They seemed very similar to the ones she would have found in the more touristy shops, though she was assured they were authentic, and they would have to be, given how light her pockets were upon her departure.

At the end of the week and half long stay there with her family, Anna returned with her thirst for knowledge sufficiently quenched, though she felt there was more she could find out about this mysterious, yet intriguing culture.

When she returned home, she researched it intently on the Internet, managing to find out a little bit more than she already knew. This was enough, she felt, to attempt the plan she had been harbouring all holiday, a plan that, if successful, would assure her of the freedopm from the torment of Beth Harmer she sought. 

On the eve of her return to school, Anna gathered together the things she had purchased in Kingstown, crept downstairs, exited the house through the patio doors and ran down the sloping garden surface, not stopping until she had passed the hedge row and was out of sight of the house.

Taking out the items from a bag, she laid them at the edge of a circle of stones, of diameter 2 m, which she had arranged that afternoon.

First she withdrew a carving knife, then a vast, assortment of pearls, then a bottle of a thick, opaque liquid, another bottle of a fine, red powder and finally a voodoo doll, all of which had been purchased in the authentic voodoo shop in Kingstown

Placing the two bottles to one side, she moved into the circle, voodoo doll in hand, and sat down in the middle, carrying the carving knife in her other hand

Brandishing the knife, she began to cut a slit in the , slicing through the left side to leave a gap of about 2 cm.

Then, reaching over to the pile of pearls, she grabbed a handful and began to count out the amount she required.

Having picked out 10, she proceeded to place them one by one into the inside of the doll.

Once finished, she sewed up the slit in the doll’s side, placed it back in the centre of the circle and stood up.

She then, picturing the page of information which she had found, which told her about the ancient voodoo practice performed when they wished a certain individual to gain weight, a measure usually taken when those performing the act wished to effectively remove that person from the equation. The doll, representing the person would be filled up with a certain number of pearls, the number of pearls signifying the amount of weight to be gained. For example, 100 pearls signified 100lbs in weight, which would be transferred to the person they wished, providing their name was spoken, continuously throughout the duration of the performance of the voodoo spell.

And that was exactly what Anna was doing now, slowly chanting the name of the person she wished to befall the gain of 10lbs in weight. That person was none other than Beth Harmer.

A person whom she despised with a hatred superior to no other living person, and because of that Beth was to be given this small, repayment from Anna, the first of what she meant to be many.

Anna’s constant saying of Beth’s name clearly was doing the trick as soon the circle was immersed in a bright, glaring swathe of light, which was slowly consuming the small enclosure of hedge rows in which Anna was standing.

Her parents were sure to see this, thought Anna, with a nervous glance back at the house. She would just have to perform the act faster. Waving her arms around this time, now also chanting faster.

“Beth Harmer, Beth Harmer, Beth Harmer”

A light beamed out from one of the top floor windows.

Anna glanced furtively back towards the house, now having to avert her eyes from the source of the light, for fear of being blinded.

Desperate now, she began shouting Beth’s name.

“BETH HARMER, BETH HARMER, BETH HARMER!” 

And suddenly, as another set of lights signalled the impending arrival or one of her family members, most likely her mother, the light disappeared, descending back to where it had come from, spiralling inwards on the little voodoo doll, which jolted upwards as all signs of the previously blinding light disappeared into it.

The patio doors opened loudly, causing the outside lights to switch on at the presence of a person.

“Anna?”

The voice of her mother echoed through the darkness with a resounding sense of confusion, and fatigue.

Quickly rummaging for the voodoo doll and other voodoo articles, she hurriedly replaced them back in the bag, flinging them into the nearest hedgerow.

She then slowly emerged from within the circle of hedges, looking rather sheepish in the glaring spotlight of the patio lights.

“I was just getting something from the shed Mum” she began, though was prevented from adding her botched explanation by her mother, who interrupted Anna in a irritated sounding manner.

“I don’t care what you’ve been doing out here” her mother said, as loudly as she could without causing a further disturbance “All I care is that you have woken me and your father up”

“Sorry” said Anna, walking briskly up to the house, having been beckoned by her mother, who was keen to get back inside, so cold was it outside “It won’t happen again”

“It better not!” said her Mother “Now go inside and make me a cup of coffee, I’ll probably be up for a while yet”


“Yes mum” said Anna, trying to conceal her glee at having been able to pull off the attempt. Though this glee was only slight, as she had no idea whether it had worked or not. Tomorrow she would know, promising a restless night fretting and worrying about it.

Not what you need the night before going back to school. Though in hindsight, it might have been worth it.

Only tomorrow would tell…..

(continued in post 9 of his thread)


----------



## flabby_abbi (Dec 23, 2008)

Great story so far Joe, don't let that festive period be interfering with your updates! (sorry to sound mean and pushy, but your story is really good )


----------



## coolag12345 (Dec 23, 2008)

Not to be a dick about all this, but a little credit would be nice for my story Times are Changing, the story this is obviously still at least partially based on/a spin-off of.


----------



## Thefattener (Dec 24, 2008)

hey, nopt to be rude or anything, but if you read the story posted before this called connie and her friends i believe, it seems that you have just copy and pasted parts of that story and put them in here with maybe slight changes, i do not intend to offend you but A.thats basically plegerism and stealing of that writers ideas and literary work. and B. why post something if you didn't completly write it


----------



## Observer (Dec 24, 2008)

Just to set the record straight, the sourcing of all three similarly-themed stories in the same genre are intertwined, but they are separate. 

Here is the sequence: 

Coolag's story. _Times are Changing_, came first but updates were greatly delayed despite repeated promises to get them done. 

In frustration JoeFA posted his own version of a continuation which I yanked as a hijack, suggesting that he do his own teen Wicca drama using a different plot and characters. I even proposed some plotline ideas which he didn't especially like, which of course was his choice. We agreed that they would be used in a separate tale after he published _How Time Flies_.

_Connie and Her Friends_ is the promised alternate adaptation.

None of the three above stories are identical but they are in the same genre and theme, featuring teen characters using Wicca. In that regard all three are alternate versions of the _Goth Chick at the Mall_ series, which I did in collaboration with Matt L. 

Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery, and the fact that all four have received plaudits is encouraging (We haven't heard the last of Goth Chick, by the way. After Matt finishes some other projects she and Sol, along with possible cameos from Neala and Leah of the AR series, will be back with new adventures next year). 

At present we're looking for Coolag to surprise all of us shortly.


----------



## Observer (Dec 24, 2008)

OK the paragraphs in Connie and Friends that reflected its common heritage with How Time Flies have now been changed.


----------



## JoeFA (Dec 28, 2008)

Thefattener said:


> hey, nopt to be rude or anything, but if you read the story posted before this called connie and her friends i believe, it seems that you have just copy and pasted parts of that story and put them in here with maybe slight changes, i do not intend to offend you but A.thats basically plegerism and stealing of that writers ideas and literary work. and B. why post something if you didn't completly write it



Plagerism...? I think not.

I did kinda write mine before, posting it at least a week or two before this Connie and Friends story appeared, so if anything she copied me, though in no way am i saying thats plagerism. None of us are doing that, we have permission from Coolag, and i do realise some recognition is due for him about this story, though it has already been raised and resolved by me and Observer, as my original How Time Flies story was too similar. So plagerism? Not so much, at all.


----------



## JoeFA (Jan 1, 2009)

_Sorry for the delay, christmas, new year and all that is a good way to get writer's block...._

*Chapter 3*

*Beth*

Beth suddenly awoke, a searing pain burning in her left side.

Rummaging for the light switch, she turned on her lamp and rose from beneath her covers, lifting up her t-shirt to discover what it was that was hurting so much.

She found a thin, red line on her side, the presence of blood evident by a small smear of it beneath. The pain stopped.

Relieved, Beth slid back beneath the covers, switched off the light, and attempted to resume her peaceful slumber.

But this was quite impossible, seeing as soon as she had done so, her alarm went off, awakening her to the fact that it must be 6.30am. School in 3 hours, just enough time to get ready for school.

Quickly undressing and making her way into her ensuite bathroom (if that doesnt show you shes rich, I dont know what will), she slid open her shower door and began the ritual she performed every morning in order to look her best.

Shower at 6.30 for 20 minutes, followed by 20 minutes with which to dry her hair, then about 30 minutes for making it look as she wished (using her array of expensive hair products), then around 45 minutes with which to choose an outfit for the day, then 15 minutes for breakfast, 30 minutes watching whatever is on at 8.10 in the morning and then its off to school in her Dads plush, 2 -seater speedster.

Ever since her parents had divorced and shed gone to live with her Dad, shed got whetever she could want, seeing as her father was the owner of one of Americas leading fashion design companies. From clothes and expensive gifts to boys, she always had to get whatever she wanted. Basically, she was a spoilt brat.

Though she never thought like that, she thought and knew she deserved it. She was just too perfect for words, so it all made sense. To her anyway.

Once her 20 minutes were up, she turn off the water and slid open the shower door. Getting out and rapping herself in a towel, she surveyed herself in the mirror. From her big boobs to her slender legs and ripe booty, she was everything every girl wanted to be at KHS. And she knew this, making no effort to make anybody else feel better about themselves with what she wore each day, usually a slutty top and short bottoms, her idea of a perfect outfit.

Though something was amiss this morning.

Wondering what it could possibly be, she moved closer to the mirror.

Immediately she dropped the towel, screaming shrilly as she saw what it was that was wrong.

Looking down, she grabbed her belly, no longer flat and toned, but slightly meaty and squishy, a little ripple moving through it when she released it. This was not all.

Her legs had gained a little fat too, this hanging loosely off her legs and jiggling fiercely as she stamped her feet in aggravation.

Little else seemed to be different, though she had no idea what could possibly have happened since last night. As she surveyed her now closer together bum cheeks and slightly flabby arms, she wondered what had caused this.

Was it all those protein shakes shed been drinking?

She had been working out at every opportunity to stop them causing any weight gain, though she had spending more time with Gary now they were officially going out.

She smiled at the thought of him, but that smile immediately disappeared when she realised that he would not be seeing the ultra-slim Beth he had agreed to go out with when she saw him next, but that it would be the fat Beth who now stood before her.

Yet Beth was exaggerating, as shed never known what it was like to be truly fat. Shed never been more than the 107lbs she was until last night. And this suddenly occurred to her, now she also thought of how many times she visited McDonalds lately, due to her love of the newly released double bacon and cheese burger, the only indulgence she was really guilt of.

It was probably a combination of both the protein shakes and the McDonalds, she thought, knowing though that she must make an effort to resist the tender meat and succulent bacon she craved so much.

The tender meat and succulent bacon which she realised she was craving so heavily just thinking about it now. She also realised she had probably cut 10 minutes of her schedule.

Hastening back into her bedroom, she resumed her routine, making an effort to hasten it as quickly as was possible, in order to be able to have a decent breakfast before leaving for school. She could really do with one, she was that hungry.

And if a certain someone knew that was what Beth was thinking, you can imagine they would be very happy indeed..

*Anna*

That morning, Anna returned to the scene of last nights seemingly successful escapade, hurrying down to the enclosure of hedge rows after breakfast, rummaging hurriedly amongst the clumps of greenery in search of the bag of voodoo items.

That bag held the answer to whether she had successfully executed her attempt, and she soon found it, beneath a particularly prickly part of the hedge row, to the right of the entrance to the enclosure.

With great anticipation and excitement, mixed with a anxious sense of failure, she emptied the contents of the bag onto the moist, wet grass floor, quickly grabbing the voodoo doll as it descended from the depths of the plastic bag.

Shaking it hesitantly, she was surprised, and relieved, to find that it had been emptied of its former contents, now merely containing small pockets of air in its hollow self.

Annas pulse was racing, her smile broadening.

This meant that the voodoo spell had worked, Beth was 10 pounds heavier, assured by the absence of the 10 pearls placed inside the voodoo doll last night. And 10 pounds heavier Beth would be every morning, as she had been informed by the website shed found the spell on, until Anna reversed the spell with another voodoo act.

Returning to the house, with a definite spring in her heavy step, she collected her school bag, bid farewell to her parents and sauntered out to the edge of the front garden, the school bus primed for her arrival upon it. She stepped up, smiled widely at the driver, Andy, and walked to the back of the bus, where Katy and her friends where waiting for her, a seat amongst them saved for her.

Sitting amongst them, she put down her bag in front of her and said:

Hey girls, Ive got something to tell you you're not going to believe!

What? they all answered in unison, interest only present slightly in their dull, sleepy voices.

Its about Beth Harmer

They immediately sat up, leaning in closely towards Anna, their individual swathes of fat pressing up against her, heavily, as she stared back at them, still smilingly, but this time with an added slyness to it.

And I think youll be very surprised and pleased to hear what it is..

And Anna began to recount exactly what that was, Katy and the others listening intently throughout.


----------



## JoeFA (Jan 4, 2009)

_Please leave any feedback about the story so far, any comments are appreciated, and sorry for the delay, been busy_

*Chapter 3*

*Beth*

Breakfast had not been as heavy as she would have wanted, though nothing for Beth at the moment it seemed was what she wanted.

Out of nowhere shed gained 10 pounds, her appetite was soaring, her wardrobe was less than satisfactory (her clothes had become tighter overnight) and she was due to depart for school in a few moments time, something she was determined to avoid doing.

Clutching at her stomach, which now boasted a small flabby section above the waistband of her skirt, she moved in mock agony to the door, where her father, decked out in all of his designer wear splendour, was waiting.

Daddy, I dont feel so good she said, putting on her best suffering expression and groaning.

Thats ok pumpkin her Dad said, laying a sympathetic hand on her shoulder (though this sympathy was fuelled by a desire to get going, and not complicate matters further with questions).

You just stay at home today so you can get better, Ill see you tonight

He stooped to kiss the moaning Beth and hurriedly rounded the open doorway, disappearing past it onto the front driveway. As soon as she heard the slam of his car door and the engine starting up, she hurried into the sitting room.

Collapsing tearfully onto the plush leather sofa there, she sobbed into its soft casing. She stared in fury at her little pot belly, hugging her t-shirt tightly, cursing her misfortune at being cumbered with it, so suddenly.

What was it? she thought to herself as she rose slowly and walked into the kitchen/dining room, drying her eyes as she went. Shed been eating relatively well recently, the only times she could think of which would qualify as undesirable consumption were at the numerous parties shed been to, drinking alcohol, eating junk food and the like. Although she felt the amount wasnt exactly ridiculous, and such a thing wasnt uncommon in her life.

It was by this point Beth realised that she was over by the fridge, a white cake on a plate on the side, part of it in her hand just in front of her mouth. She stared at it in surprise, its creamy covering dripping onto the hand brandishing it, then hurriedly replaced it on the plate, returning it to its place in the fridge and slamming the fridge door shut.

This was odd, and extremely worrying for Beth, as shed never before felt the urge to eat something so fattening. But even so, it looked so good.

Licking the glistening icing from her hand, she was able to confirm this and began to hunger for more of the creamy confectionary.

It couldnt hurt to have just a little bit, she thought compromisingly to herself, picturing the heavenly cuisine gliding towards her open mouth, though she had to stop herself before she became too fixated by the idea.

Thinking of her figure, and how it had already been dented by the odd circumstances she now found herself in, she forced herself to edge away from the fridge and back onto the sofa. Turning on the T.V, she sieved through the assortment of morning television shows, though the cake was never far from her mind.

About 10 minutes later, at the mid-point of a typically boring Sally Jesse Raphael show, Beth could withstand the craving no longer and, grudgingly knowing her hips would pay the price later, rushed over to the fridge, grabbed the plate bearing the cake and sat down at the table.

Fork in hand, she hungrily drove it into the soft, creamy surface, right through the thick middle until she had a sizeable chunk wedged in between the spokes of the weapon with which she would lay siege to her slim figure.

Though she would not wave goodbye to it forever she thought to herself as the plate began to empty, merely until she could work off all the fat, promising herself to double her efforts in the gym. She knew it was merely a phase in puberty when you put on a little weight, and a little craving was likely to come with that. So, with this in mind, she ploughed on through the cake until only the crumbs remained.

Placing the bare plate in the dishwasher, she glanced up at the clock.

10:43, read the digital, square clock above her.

The maid would be in soon, she always arrived at quarter to 11 exactly, something she prided herself on.

Beth dashed upstairs, knowing that her father would have informed the maid that she was ill, and, wanting to maintain this charade in case the maid told her father, buried herself beneath her duvet once in her bedroom. An ill person usually seeks the comfort and warmth of their beds, at least Beth always did, and whenever she had been ill the maid had waited on her whenever she was not busying herself with her numerous chores around the house.

Beth was looking forward to that particular bit, but not trying to convince the maid she was indeed ill. So it was with a little regret that she heard a key turn the lock of the front door and the voice of a woman in her mid-thirties echo up the stairwell.

Beth, are you alright? she called up whilst laying her things down in the hall and removing her coat.

Once off, it was clear to see her distinct, curvy figure, one that had once landed her a brief modelling career, contained within her traditional black and white maid's outfit. Though only remnants of it remained, her pretty expression and shapely hips showing what had attracted the attention of the maid's former employers. Yet a mixture of depression and too much celebration had led for her to lose the other necessary aspects of a models figure, her slim physique plumped up considerably to leave an overweight, yet still evidently pretty, woman. 

This had cut-short her short-lived modelling career and left her struggling to seek work in the only field she was prepared to work in. But she had eventually settled on being a maid, and often a lover, to rich bachelors and was quite well-off at this point, her employers usually delighted with the services she provided.

Now, standing there in the hall of the Harmer household, she was quite pleased with how her life had turned out, considering how good it used to be, so good she felt nothing else could rival it when she was laid-off by her modelling employers.

She heard no reply from Beth, so assumed she was in bed. Climbing the steps as quickly as she could manage, she reached their peak out of breath a few seconds later and called out again to Beth, whose room was a few doors down the corridor.

Beth?

This time she got an answer, though it was slightly muffled.

The maid, whose name was Olivia, made her way towards the source of the sound and stopped at the doorway of Beths room.

Beth lay there in the middle of her large bed, her head just visible beneath the covers.

Olivia went over to her and sat on the edge of the bed, stroking the top of Beths head. She was quite close to Beth, close enough that Beth would often talk with her.

Are you alright? she asked, soothingly as Beth stirred beneath the covers You dad said you were ill, so if theres anything I can get, you just say, ok?

Beth, bringing her head up from beneath the thick covers, nodded and smiled.

Ok then, well Im going to start work downstairs and while Im down there, is there anything you need?

Not really, maybe just some water Beth said hoarsely, in an attempt to sound ill.

Olivia nodded, turning to leave.

Before she disappeared through the doorframe, though, Beth called out And maybe something to eat?

Olivia stopped and looked round. 

Something light then Im guessing she said, with a knowing smile. Beth never had anything other, but it seemed this time was not the case as Beth shook her head.

No? Olivia said, surprised to say the least Something bigger than usual.

Im not sure, can you just get me something. You know about this sort of thing, Beth said, trying to conceal her true desires for what she wanted to eat from someone who would love it if she put on a little bit of weight.

Oh, I know about this sort of thing then do I? Olivia said, in mock-annoyance That wouldnt happen to have anything to with the fact that Im fat would it?

Well no, Im just saying you know about food better than I do, my diet doesnt consist of much of it.

Ok, well Ill get you something to help you feel better said Olivia, smiling as she left the room, knowing she finally had the chance to turn Beth away from the ultra-slim life she was leading and bring her closer to the large, diet-less life Olivia was living.

She couldnt know of course that Beth was far closer to this than she could imagine.

*Anna*

Stepping off the bus, Anna strolled up the path to her front door, where she turned to wave to those friends that still remained on the bus, some of whom she didnt realise she still had.

It was that sort of day, a day you dont really expect, full of surprises.

The first of which was that Beth Harmer was absent, something which was a rare occurrence, a rare miracle for some, as Beth was always keen to be present at the place where she was most popular and powerful.

Word soon got round that she was ill, Julie Francis having texted her mid-morning to see where she was.

The second surprise of the day came during the schools lunch break, when Julie and Danielle Owen came and sat at the table Anna was sitting at. Anna stared at them upon their arrival, utterly bemused, as they laid down their trays and sat opposite her. One of them wouldve sat next to her, but Annas sizeable behind allowed little negotiation.

Why are you sitting here? Anna asked, a tinge of annoyance evident in her voice You havent sat with me at lunch for the last year, let alone talk to me! Why do it now, why not before?

We couldnt said Danielle And keep your voice down

Anna looked around, and noticed several inquisitive faces looking in her direction.

She obliged, letting Danielle and Julie explain themselves.

Beth said that under no circumstances were we to be around you, she wouldnt even let us talk to you, she wanted to freeze you out when you came back from school last year, and if we didnt do as she said, she wouldve frozen us out Julie explained We had no choice.

What do you mean, you had no choice?! Anna asked, fuming Why do you care what that bitch says? I thought we were friends, and then I come back to school, with a bit of extra weight, and all of a sudden your shot of me in an instance. Why should I even talk to you?

The two girls looked at each other.

We knew youd be upset, but you know how everyone in the school respects or fears Beth, and we didnt want what was happening to you to happen to us. We tried calling you, but Beth was checking our calls lists, she clearly didnt want us to be friends with you. So we just ended up having to play along with her and bitch about you, Im sure youd do the same if it 
was one of us she was trying to freeze out.

I dont think I would said Anna, irritably But, if you talking to me again means you want to be friends, then I wont say no

Danielle and Julie beamed, glad that the brief absence of Beth was allowing them to regain a part of their which they had missed sorely. They had in a sense betrayed Anna, but fortunately Anna was able to forgive them. 

Beth would not have been pleased.


----------



## JoeFA (Jan 5, 2009)

*Chapter 5

Beth*

Why do I like Olivia? Beth thought to herself, as she devoured the chunky sandwiches Olivia had brought her, the various sauces and contents dripping down her front.

It was an intriguing question, as she could think of no other fat person she liked. Olivia was fat, yet she still liked her. Shed never really thought about her in a negative light as she did others, though that was mainly because Olivia was kind, liked fashion and interesting, none of which she associated with any other fat people she knew.

This didnt bother her as such, seeing as Olivia had just made some of the nicest sandwiches shed ever eaten, French bread filled with chicken, beef, mayonnaise, relish and a few slices of ham. Such was the extent of her previous dieting that Beth had never had more than a slice or spoonful of the delicious ingredients now being shoved down her grateful gullet.

So she was happy to be friends with Olivia, even more so shed developed an appetite for the foods that she seemed to specialise in preparing. And in terms of the food she was know eating, she reasoned that she could eat all of this but still work it off in the gym (her house had one next to the conservatory), if she re-doubled her efforts when on the various machines inside it.

All of this eating and thought of food brought Anna Williams to her attention, someone she did not think about so much any more, seeing as how her being fat had pushed her out of her social life, which was just what she had wanted and still did. Though she wondered whether all this eating would just do the same to her as presumably had been done to Anna, turn her into an huge, blubbery girl, something which made Beths full stomach turn.

But, Beth convinced herself, Anna didnt have the same resolve as she did, or the access to a gym only a few quick paces down the stairs and through the house to the conservatory. Though Anna would be going nowhere quickly, thought Beth gleefully to herself, picturing her huffing and puffing as she tried waddle up a flight of stairs.

Yet the image changed slightly, and Beth was left with the worrying sight of someone who looked a lot like her and as fat, if not fatter, than Anna, red-in-the-face from attempting to run briefly on the running machine. The image soon collapsed from exhaustion, sinking onto the floor, the clingy outfit she was wearing ripping as she fell to reveal a belly abundant in fat, jiggling heavily as it slumped down onto the ground.

Beth shivered in horror, but was not deterred from polishing off her second sandwich, soon moving onto the third. 

Olivia appeared in the doorway and rested against the doorframe, smiling at the sight of Beth actually eating something that wasnt designed to further slim her wafer-thin physique.

Is that good then? asked Olivia, knowing full well what the reply would be.

Amazing said Beth, between mouthfuls, I never knew food that wasnt healthy could be so delicious.

Well Im glad you like it said Olivia, trying to contain the overwhelming glee she felt, If theres anything else I can get you?

No Im fine for the moment, I think Ill rest Beth said, laying down the now empty plate at her bedside before disappearing beneath the covers.

Olivia closed the door as quietly as she could manage, before leaping with delight, thrilled Beth was seemingly well on the way to casting aside her overly figure conscious life-style.

She was indeed close, and a little sleep could only help her food contribute to that further, inactivity breeding the perfect opportunity for all Beth had eaten to be piled straight onto her diminishing figure.

*Anna*

As they had promised, Danielle, Julie and Anna all met up at the local ice-cream parlour that evening at 6, all three arriving near to the agreed time, Anna appearing at around 10 past to see the two others, almost inseparable, already seated at a table inside.

Sorry Im late girls Anna said, squeezing into the opposite side of the booth What are you having?

Strawberry sundae they said in unison.

Oh goodie, not letting your weight obsession get in the way of having something delicious then?

Well its not really an obsession, more a choice to stay thin said Julie.

And we do it quite easily, we eat pretty well anyway added Danielle Good metabolism you see.

Anna nodded before looking through the menu hungrily, she hadnt eaten since 3 that afternoon.

Ill have the double chocolate sundae, with extra cream she said to the waitress, who had appeared at their table whilst she was searching for what she wanted.

Excellent choice the waitress said, taking Annas menu from her before waddling off in the direction of the counter. Her wide behind swayed as she went, and was the fixation of both Danielle and Julies gaze.

They both turned back to Anna as the waitress disappeared from view.

I could never be that fat said Julie No offence Anna.

None taken, I wouldnt change a thing about my figure

Really? You mean you wouldnt want to be thin again? asked Danielle, puzzled at such an answer, given how shed always been thin and had never once thought about how being fat might be better.

No, Im actually a lot happier being fat, something I never thought I would be. But I guess its just grown on me.

The girls laughed at Annas joke, glad that were finally reunited.

A few minutes later, as the girls caught up on each others news and goings on, the waitress returned with their orders. They hungrily dug in once the glasses were on the table, each soon covered in the creamy layers of the sundaes.

Anna looked up from her giant glass of ice-cream, seeing Danielle and Julie immersed in their own, slightly smaller orders.

Hey girls, do you want to come back to my house? she asked.

The two girls looked up at her, then at each other.

Well sure, that sounds fun. If youve still got a pool and everything?

Yeah, same as before Anna said smiling If you just go and get your swimming stuff when were finished here.

They nodded, quickly resuming their devouring of the sundaes.

Anna smiled, and did likewise, thinking how odd it was though that Danielle and Julie were eating so hungrily and keenly something so fattening. Maybe it was Beths absence allowing them to do as they wished for once, it had allowed them to talk to her again.

But soon the delicious substance was in her mouth, and all thoughts were replaced by a feeling of wonderment at how amazing the sundae tasted.

Soon it was finished though, and Anna told the others that she would head on home, Danielle and Julie promising to meet them at her house in half an hour or so.

Anna strode out the door of the parlour, feeling happier than she could remember being recently.

*Beth*

Beth awoke, the first thing her bleary eyes noticing being the red glare of her bedside alarm clock, the numbers 7 and 32 a beacon of crimson in the dimly lit room she was lying in. Olivia mustve drawn the curtains.

Rising from the bed, Beth found this to be true, though could see a dim source of light behind the thin fabric covering her numerous windows. Drawing them open, she saw the sun, low in the sky, a mix of crimson and yellow glaring dimly back at her. The summer months ending had brought shorter days, but Beths wasnt over yet.

She had planned to, upon her rise from her slumber, to spend some time in the gym.

Refreshed, and keen to render that days indulgence irrelevant, she changed into her work-out fit, pink sweatpants, a white t-shirt and a grey jacket, all of which were tight, and jogged downstairs.

At the foot of the stairs she saw Olivia, no longer in her maids outfit but now in a snug, black evening dress, her fathers arm intertwined in hers, about to leave through the front door.

They both smiled at her.

Looks like your feeling better Beths father said.

Beth nodded.

Your father is kindly taking me out for the evening said Olivia.

Olivias left some food in the oven for you should you want it her father added We should be back before 10.

Beth nodded again.

Olivia waved goodbye with her free hand, following Beths father out the door.

Beth ran to the open front door to watch them leave, still puzzled by the scene shed just been presented with.

Her father opened the door for Olivia, who climbed inside the sports car and sat down on the leather passenger seat. Once her father was sitting next to her, he started the car and drove off, Olivia waving once more as they disappeared around the bend of the hedge encased drive-way.

Shutting the door, Beth jogged off in the direction of the gym, struggling to understand what was going on. Olivia was their familys maid. She was going on what seemed to be a date with her father, her employer. It was all very confusing, seeing as all the other women Beth remembered her father doing likewise with being slimmer than Olivia. Her mother had been slim, maybe a little chubby around the divorce, but not as plump as Olivia.

She tried to put this out of her mind though as it was not so bad. She liked Olivia, and was happy her father was seeing a woman again. It had been a couple of months since his last girlfriend ran off, clearly scared too much by her fathers forward proposals of marriage.

Once in the gym, Beth went over to the running machine, turned it on to the top setting but one and began to run at the necessary pace.

After a couple of minutes, she began to struggle, the quick pace, which was usually her limit, seemingly too fast for her. She moved it down a few levels, but soon discovered this was a little too much also. 

Within fifteen minutes of her work-out, Beth was out of breath and struggling to match the pace of level 3 on the running machine.

It must be all that heavy food Ive been eating Beth thought to herself as she huffed and puffed, her limbs becoming weaker by the second.

Maybe I should give it a rest, tomorrow evening Ill start properly

Switching off the machine, she slowly disembarked and trudged towards the exit, moving from there to the kitchen. All that running, well that little bit of running, had made Beth hungry, something a tired, fatigued Beth was not going to argue with.

Opening the oven, she was presented with a dish of what looked like a lasagne. Once out of the oven, she could see it was, a large plateful, with a side of chips behind it in.

Laying both down on the table, she hurriedly fetched a knife and fork, and sat down at the table, not stopping to think about the consequences of this indulgence before digging in to the steaming dish.

The voodoo spell Anna had cast clearly brought an appetite with the added weight, both of which would increase the following day.

*Anna*

It was around 7 when Danielle and Julie arrived at Annas house, greeted by her mother at the door. They had already changed into their bikinis, the towels draped around them and a change of clothes under their arms.

Annas by the pool her mother informed them, letting them through the house and showing them where that was.

When they arrived at the pools edge, they noticed Anna was already in the water, swimming lengths.

She waved to them as she swam back in their direction, climbing out of the pool once she reached them. Emerging from the water, she presented them with her fat physique, clad in a bikini, something which they had never seen unless covered in clothes. Anna was usually shy about her body in public, rarely leaving any part of it naked. Though most of it was now naked, and she showed no sign of embarrassment as the two girls stared at her, transfixed by her flabby self, barely contained in her tight and small-looking swim-wear.

Are you gonna spend all day staring at me, or are we gonna have some fun in the pool?

The girls shook their heads and quickly busied themselves, laying down their clothes and towels at the pools edge before following Anna to the pool house, where the floats were kept.

A float each in hand, they returned to the pool.

Danielle and Julie dived in eagerly, taking their floats with them.

Anna lingered on the pools edge.

She began to walk over to the steps on the far side, with Danielle and Julie watching her as they climbed onto the floats in order to bask in the remnants of the days sunrays.

What you doing Anna asked Julie Not gonna jump in?

What, you seriously want me to cause a tsunami? Anna said with a laugh I think Ill take the steps thanks.

Danielle and Julie looked at each other.

Come on Julie pleaded.

Yeah, go on Danielle agreed You dont need to be so conscious Anna, fat or not, you look great so dont worry about jumping in, its not as if we care.

Anna looked over at the two of them, lying on their skinny fronts on the floats. Julie was nodding in agreement.

Ok said Anna, smiling broadly But dont say I didnt warn you

Positioning herself, feet apart on the pools edge, Anna took one long breath before leaping forward, her bikini clad body casting a broad shadow across the undisturbed waters surface before crashing down, sinking heavily through the warm water, a jettison of water exploding in the opposite direction, a vast wave rippling through the water, sending Danielle and Julie flying off their floats and down into the water.

They rose moments later, shocked expressions on both of their faces as they stared at the source of it all, who was paddling towards them, a broad smile showing shed clearly enjoyed every second of that.

They two began to smile and welcomed Annas embrace when she reached them.

They floated there, joined in a circle in which Anna had never expected herself to be in again. The last time one had been formed Julie and Danielle were able to reach round her middle, though now that was quite impossible, but Anna couldnt care, as she was friends with them again, and they didnt seem to care how far they could reach around her.

That was the best thing about it, as Anna felt she never wanted to be slim again, not even if it meant that Beth Harmer would leave her alone.

Thanks guys Anna said It means a lot that you dont care that Im fat, you dont know how it feels to be rejected just cause of your size.

Well well definitely make sure that doesnt happen again said Julie, and Danielle nodded in agreement.

Now lets go have some dinner said Anna Im guessing youll stay?.

Well it is getting dark said Julie.

But weve got school tomorrow, so I think its a no said Danielle Sorry.

Anna glanced up. It was indeed getting dark, the sun almost completely out of view, the sky a dark tinge of red.

Thats fine she said, breaking out of the embrace to swim to the pools edge.

They followed her out and gathered their things together.

Well see you tomorrow at school said Julie.

They hugged again in farewell, before the two girls ran off to get home before dark.

Anna returned inside, drying her wet form. Though as she reached the open door she remembered what she was going to tell Danielle and Julie and ran after them, getting to the edge of the front garden before remembering she was still clad in her bikini, having dropped her towel in her desperate attempt to catch them.

They were out of sight anyway, and she could tell them tomorrow she thought as she returned to the house. And hopefully tomorrow would be like today, no Beth Harmer.

And that was a possibility, depending on tomorrow being as shocking for Beth as today.

And that was a definite possibility.


----------



## JoeFA (Jan 5, 2009)

*Chapter 6

Beth*

Beth had spent the previous evening in front of the sofa, taking the odd handful of chips from a packet and cramming them in her mouth. She had then moved on to ice-cream, a whole tub polished by the time she decided to depart for bed.

It was around 10 when she did so, having waited up for her dad and Olivia to see how the evening had gone. They did not return at the time they had said, so Beth presumed it had gone pretty well and, too tired to wait to find exactly how well it had gone, went upstairs, falling asleep pretty soon after sliding into bed.

The following morning, she rose bleary-eyed to the sound of her alarm clock, having endured little disturbance that night.

Rubbing tired eyes, she slipped out from beneath the covers and moved tentatively towards the bathroom. All of yesterday’s binging and inactivity can’t have been good for her figure and she was reluctant to face how it had affected her. Switching on the bathroom light, she moved towards the mirror slowly. It stood at the end of the room, to one side so she was out of view upon entering.

Squaring up to it with eyes tightly shut, she slowly opened them, her frame slowly becoming apparent as her blurry vision was restored to normal.

She screamed, a high-pitched, emotional screech which cut through the morning air with piercing clarity.

Sitting down shakily, she tried to take in what she had been presented with. Though sitting down only reaffirmed the reality of what had caused her to scream like that, the offending addition slumped over her waistband heavily.

She clutched it. A soft, flabby belly roll met her grasp, a sizeable extension of her mid-section which rode atop the waistband of her undersized pyjamas.

Unfortunately for the hysterical Beth, this was not all.

Her tear streaked face now sported a rounder shape, a second, smaller chin beneath it. Her arms had adhered fat, especially around the join with her torso. Thicker thighs lay beneath her tighter pyjama bottoms, her calves now carrying a portion of fat.

Beth slipped off the constricting clothing, only to reveal an ass fatter than she’d ever known, her underwear disappearing between the sizeable cheeks.

Her sobbing was cut short at the sound of a door opening down the corridor, footsteps echoing down it towards her room.

She quickly scurried back into her bedroom and flung herself beneath the covers, moments before the door was opened, her father’s shadow projected against the wall in the dim, overhead lights shining through from the landing.

“What’s all this screaming about?” said her dad, irritably.

“Oh, umm, it was just my stomach again, it really hurts, I think it’s got worse since yesterday” said Beth, trying to convey a sense of pain in her voice.

Her dad bought it, leaning his head into the corridor and calling towards his room.

“Olivia, Beth’s feeling ill, worse than yesterday. Go fetch her some medicine will you?”

He looked back at Beth, smiling before closing the door and heading off back down the corridor.

Another set of footsteps moved in the opposite direction, the stairs creaking as someone made their way down.

“What’s Olivia doing here?” thought Beth to herself, as she lay beneath the covers, not daring to move in case her father returned. He didn’t take well to being fooled, especially twice.

Beth certainly felt it was necessary to maintain this ploy, as she was too embarrassed about her ballooning figure, cursing the willingness she’d shown to eating yesterday.

She was definitely not going to school, not at least until she worked off the extra weight, or could find something flattering, and stylish, on her fatter physique.

Little did she know that her incessant eating yesterday wasn’t the direct source of her gain, merely a contribution to it and one that would continue to do so, more and more as her appetite increased with each day.

Olivia came back upstairs a few minutes later, a large tray in her hands and a sympathetic expression on her face. She laid the tray down beside Beth on her bed and smiled at her. Reaching for the container with the medicine inside, she shook out a few pills and handed them to Beth, with a glass of water to wash them down.

Beth swallowed the pills, she couldn’t exactly refuse, and laid down the glass of water, smiling up at Olivia in gratitude. Her eyes then wandered to the tray, which was out of view behind Olivia, who was sat on the bed next to her.

Olivia followed Beth’s gaze to the tray, which was a little bit large to be carrying just pills and a glass of water.

Beth looked back at Olivia in anticipation.

“I thought you might need some food” Olivia began “They say it’s best to take pills with nourishment, and I also thought you’d be hungry, you were at least yesterday”.

“Yes, that hasn’t changed, I’m starving” Beth said truthfully. She was grateful for the food, but also annoyed, as this was exactly what she didn’t need.

Olivia reached over to the tray, her hands returning with a plate, piled high with waffles, maple syrup spilling over the edges.

Beth stared at them hungrily. It was all she could do to prevent herself from licking her lips.

Olivia could see the hunger in her eyes, how her gaze followed the plate as she laid it down on her bedside table.

“I’ll leave this there for you then” Olivia said as she rose from the bedside, exiting through the open door. Closing it, she bent down and peered through the keyhole.

Beth hadn’t taken long to get stuck into her breakfast, her fork going back and forth between the plate and her mouth as she devoured the pile of waffles hungrily.

Olivia continued to watch, delighted at the sight of ultra-slim Beth letting herself go a bit, something she, and pretty much everyone who knew Beth, had never imagined would actually happen.

“What are you doing?” came a voice from behind.

Olivia immediately recognized them as the low, seductive tones of Adam.

Adam was the name of Beth’s father, and Olivia turned round in a start, red-cheeked with embarrassment at being caught peering through his daughter’s keyhole.

“I was just checking she took her pills, so she doesn’t milk this illness any longer” she said, dodging an potentially embarrassing situation well “We wouldn’t her stopping us doing what we did last night at my place, would we?”

Adam kissed her and caressed her back.

“No we wouldn’t” he said, spanking her playfully on the behind. 

“How about we continue some of it in there”.

He motioned towards his open bedroom door.

“Oh that sounds just perfect” she said, letting him lead her through the open door and shutting it behind her.

*Anna*

“Hey Anna!”

Anna, who was chatting with Kate Farnham, looked up to see the sight of Julie and Danielle running towards her. She smiled up at them “Hey girls, how’s it going?”

“Oh you know, pretty good now we haven’t got Beth nagging us every second” said Danielle.

“Hey Kate” said Julie, who had sat down next to her.

“Oh hey” said Kate, not looking at her. She picked up her bag and turned to Anna. 

“I’m gonna go Anna” she said, getting up and motioning in the direction of Julie and Danielle “I’ll see you tomorrow”

“Ok bye” said Anna, waving as Kate waddled off towards the school entrance.

“What was her problem?” said Danielle, sitting down next to Anna.

“She doesn’t really like you guys” Anna said “You know, the whole taunting thing?”

“Oh” said Julie, looking down at the ground “Well you know that was only cause of Beth right? We haven’t said anything mean to her, or anyone all day really. Well except Macy Davis, but she’s a bitch.”

Danielle nodded.

“I know, and yeah Macy is a bitch” agreed Anna “But it’s gonna take her time to get over all that. Beth made her life a living hell all of last year, and pretty much the whole of her time here, and she associates you guys with it cause you were always around when it happened, and you didn’t exactly stop any of it”.

“Yeah, and we’re really sorry about that” said Julie, in all honesty.

Danielle voiced her agreement “Yeah, we sooooo sorry Anna, please forgive us”.

“Oh, and what was it you were so keen to tell us about? You seemed pretty keen when you texted me earlier, must be something pretty big?” said Julie.

“Yes, it is BIG” said Anna, smiling gleefully.

“Well what is it?” asked Danielle, intrigued.

“Well I’m not sure if this is why she hasn’t been at school yet this term, though I’m pretty sure it’s something to do with it. Anyway, Beth Harmer is fat.”

“What?” they both said, incredulously.

“You serious?” asked Danielle “I mean Beth Harmer, ultra-slim, fitness freak, that Beth Harmer?”

“Yep, well she’s not that fat yet, but she will be pretty big soon, and it’s all thanks to me”

“What, have you been spiking her drinks with weight gain stuff or something” said Julie, laughing at the thought.

“No it’s a little more complicated than that” said Anna.

“Well, what is it?” said Julie and Danielle in unison.

“Ok, now don’t laugh when I tell you cause it may sound a little weird but, ok here goes…..I cast a voodoo spell on her so she’d gain weight”.

The two girls immediately burst out laughing.

Anna glared at them in annoyance.

“I mean it guys, and I bet that’s why she’s not at school, cause she’s too ashamed of being a little fat”.

They were both too hysterical to answer, but a minute or so later Julie managed to control herself enough to speak.

“So your telling me, in all seriousness, you cast a spell”

“A voodoo spell”

“Ok, a voodoo spell on her, danced around and did all that, and because of it Beth’s gonna gain weight?” asked Julie, stifling a bout of giggles.

“Yes, I am”

That triggered another couple of minutes laughing, the two girls unable to contain themselves at the thought of something so ridiculous.

“Well if you don’t believe why don’t you go to Beth’s house to see for yourselves, I bet you she won’t be the super slim bitch you remember” said Anna, incredibly annoyed.

“Well if you say so” said Danielle, futilely trying to stop herself giggling. .

“Yeah, imagine that, a fat Beth” said Julie “I think voodoo magic’s more likely than that”

Danielle burst out laughing, though Anna was far from amused.

She struggled up and dragged them up with her.

“Well let’s just go see, then who’ll be laughing?” said Anna, dragging them towards the school entrance as they continued to giggle.

“Well Beth certainly won’t be”

And Julie wasn’t far from the truth, Beth was far from laughter. 

But she was certainly enjoying herself.

(continued in post 15 of this thread)


----------



## flabby_abbi (Jan 11, 2009)

This is developing into a really good story, can't wait for the next installment!
Abbi


----------



## JoeFA (Jan 25, 2009)

sorry for no recent update, got alot of work at the moment, though it's not as much as i had before so once i've reduced it further i'll continue writing the story


----------



## JoeFA (Feb 19, 2009)

_Finally, the update is here! Sorry for the wait, however long thats been, but it's here and hopefully what you've been anticipating (i.e good!)_

*Beth*

It was 4:54 in the afternoon and the days dosage of sunlight was nearing it's end, a orange haze shining dimly through the large windows which separated the Harmer's garden from their spacious living-room.

It was fairly empty, it's luxuriously furbished interior, which could house around 30 at best, containing one solitary inhabitant, who sat upon the leather lounger near it's entrance. The black, expensive sofa, stood in front of the flat-screen plasma T.V, was taking the weight of it's occupant heavily, whose rounded behind was sunk deep into the confines of the furniture's leather covering, creating a vast crevasse down which various articles of food had been lost that afternoon.

Adam had gone out earlier, having received a phone call from a client requesting an urgent meeting.

That left Olivia and the 'sick' Beth in the house.

Olivia had spent the early half of the afternoon with Beth in her bedroom, talking fashion and boys until Beth had dozed off.

She had then snuck downstairs to ring Adam.

After a quick conversation, during which feelings of desire for each other were expressed, Olivia was left with little to do. The house was spotless and Beth was asleep, who would certainly not want to be disturbed.

It then occurred to Olivia that, due to most of her day being taken up servicing other(s), she hadn't eaten since breakfast. Her stomach groaned in agreement with this realisation, urging her portly frame in the direction of the kitchen.

Waddling through the curved door frame, she noticed a plate of assorted confectionary on the counter. A sudden surge of excitement rushed through her, her hunger doubled.

Moving quickly over to it, grabbing a fork on the way, Olivia grasped the plate on either side, sitting down at the table next to the counter.

Gazing at the sugar-coated treats, she licked her lips with delight, a broad smile spreading across her face as she did so. Donuts, Eclairs, Chocolates and Cakes adorned the wide plate, stacked high on top of each other.

It was unusual for such treats to be found, especially in abundance as they were on the plate in front of Olivia, in the Harmer household, yet since Olivia's time spent there had increased, so had Adam's purchasing of foods of such fattening ability.

So when Olivia had polished off the plate, left there by Adam an hour or so earlier (with the knowledge that it wouldn't be there for long), she was still left with similar foods to choose from should she want. And she certainly did, her appetite merely sustained for a bit longer.

Opening the fridge double doors, Olivia was presented with a vast array of choice for her next indulgence. 

Such indulgences had become more frequent over the years, her excessive party life-style bringing with it more than just fun, dancing and sex, but also considerable weight gain. At first she would find herself eating an extra portion or piece of something, a second donut here, a third slice of pie there. Though this soon escalated, as did her weight and dress size with it, to full-blown binges, former indulgences of a few minutes or so quickly increasing to over an hour or two.

And now, with her hands and mouth covered in cream, she was not only binging for longer but also more frequently, a day often containing two lengthy ones, should she have some free time, which she did now.

A pinging sound could suddenly be heard in the kitchen, Olivia having moved over to the lounge area. Laying down her current choice of consumption, she got up steadily and moved towards the source of the noise. The microwave awaited her, Olivia having added to her menu a few minutes earlier something hot. She pressed the button, which flashed a striking blue beam at her eager, anticipant face.

The door swung open, steam billowing out from behind it. Grabbing hungrily at the item lying in the middle of the appliance, her gloved hand grasped the numerous chunks of meat and withdrew them from within. Placing them atop a sizeable slice of bread, she poured barbecue sauce all over before finishing the ensemble with another equally generous slice on top.

Weighing up the sheer size of it, Olivia suddenly felt apprehensive. Could she really eat all that?

She looked down at her wide stomach, which was riding atop the waistband of her skirt, searching for an answer in the confines of her soft, flabby belly.

She didn't feel full, contrary to what you would think with a stomach of that size, but was worried about the consequences of her current binge, one that was so far exceeding what was usual for her.

"That looks good" came a voice at the door.

Looking up suddenly, her face flushed with red, Olivia saw Beth at the door.

"Oh yes, i should hope so." Olivia replied before taking a large bite from it, throwing aside her worries for a while.

Beth moved towards the open fridge.

"You must've been hungry, or Dad's forgotten to stock up on food."

Olivia smiled gleefully before answering: "He must've done, I've only just started my lunch"

Beth lingered at the open door, gazing inside before turning to Olivia.

"Well once you've finished could you make me something, i'm sooo hungry!"

"Uhuh" said Olivia between mouthfuls "Why not make yourself something whilst i finish off."

Beth obliged, reaching a hand into the fridge and grabbing a plate of cheesecake.

"That's odd," said Beth, rather disappointedly "There's only one piece left."

Olivia coughed suddenly, dropping the remainder of her sandwich as she spluttered heavily.

Beth had apparently not noticed, having shut the fridge door quickly. She was anxious to draw attention away from her comment about the quantity of cheesecake remaining, the disappointment all too evident in her voice, something which would, had Olivia noticed, have displayed clearly her sudden enjoyment of food.

Olivia though, having completely forgotten about that last piece, did not realize how she had said it, only what she had said, which had prompted her sudden bout of coughing, something she was happy to ignore in case Beth connected this with her utterance about the plate of cheesecake, which would possibly lead her to the assumption that sandwich was not the only thing Olivia had eaten that afternoon.

Both of them were keen to conceal their increasing encounters with food, though it wouldn't be too long before their physiques would betray that information.

Suddenly, there was a knock at the door.

Equally eager to further draw attention away from their last actions, Beth and Olivia instantly announced "I'll get it!" before hastening towards the door. Olivia managed to squeeze through the aperture between the kitchen and hallway first, indicating to Beth once ahead that she would handle it.

Beth, obligingly, returned to the kitchen.

*Anna*

Anna, Julie and Danielle had taken longer than they would've liked to arrive at the Harmer residence.

Anna had stopped to buy them Ice Creams once they were back in the centre of town, both her friends declining when they were offered one.

A half-hour or so later, with Anna still finishing off the Ice Creams, they finally sighted Beth's house, the two-storey, wide building which lay at the end of the road they were walking down.

"You better be right Anna," said Julie, who was by now exhausted in the intense heat "Or we've just wasted almost an hour"

"Yeah, an hour we could've spent in your pool!" Danielle agreed, also feeling the heat.

"Don't worry gals" Anna said, reassuringly "This is going to be far better, better than a whole week lounging in the pool!"

"A week lounging in the pool, with no school?" Danielle enquired.

By now they were on the front steps of the porch. huddling in the narrow haven of shade cast by the awning above.

Anna rang the doorbell.

"Yep, better even than that" she said, just as the door opened.

"Hello" said the woman who answered, who was hurriedly putting on a coat.

The 3 girls looked at each other.

"A coat, in this weather?" mouthed Anna to Julie.

"Can I help?" said the woman, now seemingly satisfied.

"Yes we're here to see Beth" said Danielle quickly "We're friends of hers."

"Oh right, i see" she said "I'll just get her. I'm Olivia by the way."

Olivia smiled before turning her head back inside.

"Beth" she called "You have visitors!"

No response came, though a disturbance of some sort was evident.

"I'm not sure she's ready for visitors quite yet," Olivia said, turning back to the anticipant trio. "She's not very well you must understand."

"Yes we know," Anna said pointedly. "We've just come to see if she's feeling better."

Beth could now be heard, the disturbance having died down.

"Who is it?" she asked, her voice close behind Olivia.

"It's us!" cried Julie and Danielle.

Olivia turned to Beth, who stood behind her, before smiling at the girls one final time and disappearing inside again.

Beth filled the sizeable void created with her absence, a little more capably than would have been possible a few days ago.

"Hi girls!" she said, beaming before resting her eyes on Anna. Her smile disappeared, a grimace replacing it.

"What do you want fatty?"

Anna smiled before responding: "I think you should look at yourself before calling me that again."

She indicated Beth's mid-section.

Julie and Danielle giggled.

Beth, whose lips were still glazed with chocolate, hadn't thought to re-adjust the state of her clothing before appearing to her once adoring public, who now stared at her with a mix of astonishment and delight.

A tight v-neck shirt had been the first error. 

Her breasts stuck out like two luminous golfballs in a dark-room, something a little less svelte would've worked better.

Her choice of bottoms had been the next mistake, her pj's, now several sizes too small, only highlighting further the amount of fat that had formed around her waist. Her belly was slung over the waist band, one roll atop the other, displayed in their full glory in the fading sunlight.

Beth looked down in horror, quickly slamming the door firmly shut.

She burst into tears, running distraught into Olivia's waiting embrace.

On the other side of the door, things were less sombre.

The trio of girls were in gleefully reminiscing on what they had just seen, smiling broadly as they made their were down the steps.

They had been given only a few seconds glimpse, but it was enough.

Soon their talk turned to the future though, of what was to come tomorrow, and even in the next couple of weeks or so.

"So she's just gonna keep getting fatter every day?" Julie said, still not able to comprehend fully what she'd just seen.

"Yep, 10lbs fatter every morning, and a stronger appetite each time too!" Anna said gleefully.

"That's amazing!" said Danielle "I still can't belive you did it Anna!"

"Yeah, well done Annie!" said Julie, giving the delighted Anna a hug "It was definitely something we weren't expecting. I don't think anyone was!"

Anna smiled, grateful that her friends, who she was even more grateful she could them that, appreciated her little plan. A plan that, judging by the chatter amongst the girls was likely to get bigger and more ambitious.

"Couldn't we," said Danielle, calling for silence "make that amount, you know the 10lbs thingy, get bigger?"

"How big exactly are you thinking?" said Julie.

"Well um...Anna, how much weight have you gained since last summer?"

"Well I was around 121lbs then, today i'm 195lbs. So 74lbs" Anna said, sounding very pleased with herself.

"Ok then well how about we make the amount Beth gains tomorrow double that, so 148lbs?" Danielle suggested.

"Why not round it up" Julie said "150lbs lets say. Can you do that Anna?"

"Yes, i think so," Anna said "But are you sure we should do this? I mean, you heard how upset she was right?"

The girls stared at her blankly.

"Yeah we did," said Julie, Danielle nodding in agreement "But after all she's put you through, she deserves it!"

"Ok then!" said Anna in excitement "Back to my place then and I'll make sure you get your wish come tomorrow!"

And with that, all 3 of them continued down the road, their paths now leading to one place, Anna's house, the place where their wish would come true.

As they did so, they speculated about what would happen when Beth gained all that weight they were prepared to have put on her once svelte physique, how she was dealing with it, what she'd look like when they next saw her.

Only tomorrow can tell....


----------



## JoeFA (Feb 19, 2009)

*Beth*

Drying her eyes with one of the tissues handed to her, Beth looked at Olivia.

She had just spent the past half hour pouring out all of her thoughts and anxieties about the past few days, Olivia listening intently throughout, a reassuring hand on her thigh.

Beth had spoken of her frustration about her sudden gain in weight, of how much she longed to slim down to her original size but also about how she was finding it so hard to resist her constant urges for food and that she sometimes felt she actually didn't want to lose weight.

Olivia, taken aback by the honesty and length of Beth's words, smiled at her, trying to belittle all she had just heard. She wanted Beth to be happy again.

"Look Beth it's not a problem you've put on a bit of weight.."

"A bit!" she cried, another bout of sobs nearby.

"Well maybe a bit more than a bit" Olivia conceded "but that is certainly nothing to worry about"

Taking Beth's hand in hers, she placed it on her own, potent belly.

"Grab it" she said, noticing immediately Beth's bewilderment and apprehension.

"Just do it girl" Olivia implored, and Beth gradually obliged.

Squeezing it slowly, Beth felt how soft and squidgy it felt, also noticing how little she was able to grasp in her hand. Letting go, she saw it ijggle beneath the tight fabric of Olivia's top as she did so.

"Now feel yours" Olivia said.

Beth did.

"Now which is bigger, yours or mine?"

Beth knew immediately, which made her feel better almost as quickly.

Her own belly, though flabby and loose, was far smaller than Olivia's.

"Yours," she said, smiling slightly.

Olivia smiled also.

"Well it's good to see you smiling, even if it is at my expense!"

Beth beamed this time, her eyes no longer glistening, her cheeks no longer streaked with tears.

"It's not much you've put on, nothing you can't work off if you want to," Olivia said, trying to further soothe her anxieties "and even if you don't, even if you end up weighing more, you'll still be the most beautiful girl i've ever seen"

"Thanks Olivia," said Beth gratefully, "for cheering me up and making me feel good about myself, i haven't exactly been feeling over the moon lately"

Olivia hugged her tightly: "Your welcome"

Once their embrace was over, Olivia got to her feet.

She looked at the clock.

"Ooo, looks about tea-time to me, you hungry?"

Beth stared up at her, annoyed slightly.

"Sorry" Olivia said "Not very tactful i know"

Beth sat there for a minute, pondering on whether or not that was the case.

Finally she said "Oh don't worry, i'm actually quite hungry anyway, what you making then?"

"Anything and everything!" Olivia said, smiling broadly as she moved towards the kitchen.

*Anna*

"You ready?" Anna asked.

"Ready" Julie and Danielle replied simultaneously.

It was later that evening. The outside lights were on, all natural light having faded as time wore on.

Anna, Julie and Danielle stood around a circle of stones, laid out amongst the hedgerows at the foot of Anna's garden.

In the centre of the circle, as was the case a few nights previous, lay a doll, in which 150 beads had been inserted. It's middle dominated the little figures appearance, though in terms of the whole circle it was less significant.

Anna, glancing at Julie and Danielle, who nodded in readiness for what was to come, began to chant.

Over and over she said the words she had learnt from her time in Jamaica, from the helpful locals and shopkeepers (and also from the Internet, something she would not have thought to be so resourceful on the subject).

An inferno was soon raging in the circles centre, rising up from where the doll lay to at least 10 feet above.

On it raged, swirling around at intense speed, growing with every circulation it made.

Yet something was different, something not quite the same as when she last performed the spell.

The inferno had turned a purple colour, the towering inferno now less striking than before amongst it's dark surroundings.

Anna began to feel worried.

She looked around her, though what had only moments before surrounded her had disappeared, her back garden being replaced with a sheet of blinding light.

In an attempt to call out, she opened her mouth, yet no words came, her right of speech seemingly possessed by something.

Her thoughts too were slowly dieing, and in an instant she felt nothing. All was silent. All was dark.


----------



## JoeFA (Feb 20, 2009)

*Anna*

Anna awoke suddenly, her head pounding and pretty much everything else feeling very sore.

She was lying on the floor, her head resting against what felt like a small, fluffy pillow.

The pillow suddenly moved from underneath her, a voice barking at her as it did so.

"Up, up! Up I say!"

Slowing realising what was being said, still slightly disorientated, Anna rose to her feet.

"Up! Up!"

"I am up!" Anna shouted, rubbing her eyes, which were as of yet unable to focus properly.

A sharp pain erupted in her leg.

A sharp, angry voice followed it: "Do not answer back to the Prince! You will speak when spoken to!"

Anna rubbed the hurt area, bemused as much as she was in pain.

"The Prince?" she repeated.

For that she received another sharp jab.

"Silence! Silence i sa..."

"That's enough, thank you, Asou." came another, low voice.

The first voice stopped abruptly and stayed silent.

Anna was now able to focus and, once she had stopped nursing her wound, looked up in the direction of where the second voice had come from.

She was met with a bewildering sight.

Seated in a high-backed, lavish chair, a throne you might say, was a man, his face streaked with age, clothed in tattered rags. His dark, brownish skin gave the impression of having spent a lot of time in the sun, his complexion was one of south american origin. He looked tired, either with the sudden presence of a fat young girl in front of him or genuinely, but either way he was in no mood for company.

"Now Anna," he said, smiling briefly as her expression one of confusion, presumably at how he knew her name.

"It looks as if you have been performing voodoo spells illegally," he said, staring down at the roll of parchment he had just been handed.

"I'm sorry?" said Anna, mystified at first, then annoyed as she was given another jab by the man to the right of the throne.

"No talk you!"

She nodded in agreement, trying to look as apologetic as was possible without actually saying anything.

"These spells you have been casting, particularly the last one you performed, are highly illegal," he said, bored by the whole affair.

_"This must happen a lot," _thought Anna.

"As a result of performing your second spell, you were transported here to the Voodoo Council of Magic, which i am the head of. One spell performed illegally can be forgiven, but two, and a second of such magnitude and potential, normally cannot."

His expression was grim, through reluctantly so. He was not up to dealing out punishments, he'd had a long day.

"The customary punishment for a non-voodoo official performing magic more than once is being branded, to remind you of your crimes you must understand. We're not harsh for no reason."

He paused, looking at the nervous girl, who was quivering with fear at what his next words could be.

"But" he said, smiling at his own generosity "Should you be able to convince me you were unaware of the illegality of your actions, i shall let the charges drop."

Anna stood still, less afraid now but still enough to prevent her speaking right away.

"Speak child, I am asking for your reasoning on this."

Anna obliged.

"I only did it out of interest. When i visited Jamaica this summer I became so interested in it, thanks to the locals there. They told me much about it, enough for me to be able to perform the spells I did. I meant no harm by it" she added, smiling apologetically.

The prince pondered for a minute.

"No harm indeed," he said "Only to the girl you intended the spells for though?"

Anna looked down at the ground, embarrassed at how foolish her plight might have sounded to him upon hearing it.

"Well it seems innocent enough," he said, throwing the scroll aside "Your free to go"

Anna thanked him, though was quickly hit with the realisation she had no idea exactly how to "go free". She had no idea where she was.

Though she was soon escorted to the exit, but before she left she asked the prince: "What happened to her? Beth i mean?"

He put one hand on her shoulder: "You'll find out soon enough"

And with that he flung her from within the room, sending her spiraling downwards into a deep abyss.

Anna hit the ground seconds later.

Though it soon turned out not to be the ground, not at least where she had last been. Looking around her, she found herself to be in her bedroom.

She looked at the clock.

It blinked back at her.

6:45 AM, September 25th.

"September 25th!" she cried "Thats....thats....thats 16 days in the future,"

"What are you on about?" came a voice from below.

Looking down, Anna saw Julie and Danielle lying on the floor beside her bed.

Julie was evidently awake, Danielle not.

"What are you doing here?!" Anna asked, indignantly.

"Trying to sleep!" Julie said "Last night was tiring to say the least!"

"What?" Anna said, still totally bemused.

"Last night Anna!"

"What about last night?"

Danielle was now stirring.

"Danielle," Julie said to her, "I think Anna's lost her memory, she doesn't remember last night!"

"Seriously?" Danielle asked, rubbing her eyes.

"Not all," said Anna, wondering if the two of them were playing some kind of joke on her.

"You really want me to explain what happened?" Julie said, in mock annoyance.

"Yes please," said Anna, sitting up in bed.

"Ok, well i will when once i've had a piss," she said, rising from beneath the covers and walking towards the door.

Anna stared at her in amazement.

The date wasn't the only thing that was different....


----------



## JoeFA (Feb 21, 2009)

*Olivia*

"Good Morning. It's 9.00 AM on the 25th September and this is toda...."

Olivia switched the televison off. She wasn't likely to find anything worth watching at this hour.

Sitting up slowly, she returned to the kitchen, where hers and Beth's breakfast was cooking steadily. The fat in the frying pans was sizzling heartily now, the bacon and eggs almost ready.

Olivia turned the bacon over, before crouching down and opening the oven.

Wincing as a wave of heat emanated from within, she peered inside.

"Almost done," she said to herself, grinning widely.

Beth entered the room, yawning as she did so.

"Morning Bethy," Olivia said.

"Morning," replied Beth, stretching her stiff arms whilst walking over to the oven.

She peered over Olivia's shoulder to see what was causing the commotion, though she was soon stopped.

"Not for you," Olivia said, guiding Beth away from the stove and out of the kitchen.

"Not until you step on those scales."

Beth beamed suddenly, obviously reminded of something joyous.

"Oh yes! I'm pretty sure my weight'll be different"

Following Olivia into the downstairs bathroom, Beth steadied herself, prepared for whatever was to come, before stepping on to the scales.

She gasped, Olivia smiling as she did so.

"That's good" she said, as a shocked Beth climbed off the scales "Not long now and you'll be at the agency's required weight!"

"I know, it'll be so good to finally get there," Beth said, as pleased with herself as she could possibly be.

"It certainly will, you've earned it."

The two of them returned to the kitchen, Beth sitting down at the table as Olivia busied herself at the counter.

She soon sat down at the table, opposite Beth, brandishing two plates.

She placed one down in front of Beth and in the other in front of her own place.

Beth stared from one to the other.

"Your eating a lot this morning!" she said, glancing from her own plate to Olivia's and back again.

"Everyone has their own needs" said Olivia, smiling as she placed a portion of bacon in her mouth, quickly followed by a sausage.

She sounded her approval, though soon noticed Beth wasn't enjoying hers yet.

"Dig in Beth, breakfast is the most important meal of the day!"

Beth knew it, but it certainly wasn't her favourite meal.

Though, obligingly, she started to eat it, soon voicing the same sounds of approval as Olivia was continually doing.

Olivia was a good cook, and for that she was grateful.

Very grateful....

*Anna*

"Remember now?"

Anna took a sip from her coffee, surveying her room, littered with evidence to back up what Julie had just described as "last night".

"Um... oh yeah, totally" she said, satisfied that indeed was what happened, but still with no actual recollection of being any part of it.

"Some night that was," said Danielle, patting her belly.

Anna watched her do this, seeing how the touch of Danielle's hand resulted in her belly rippling slightly, as if it were the surface of some large lake, suddenly disturbed by something.

_"What has happened over the last 16 days?"_ Anna thought to herself, as she watched Julie and Danielle, who she now barely recognised, clean up the piles of wrappers and containers left over from the night before.

She needed to find out.

"Danielle" she said.

Danielle, who was retrieving a wrapper she'd dropped, looked up: "Yeah?"

Anna opened her mouth, but her words were suddenly lost. She had just been presented with a full view of Danielle's belly, which, like hers, was too large to be contained in her current clothing. Bent over and looking up at Anna, Danielle had presented her belly, at least double what it was when Anna last saw it, fully to both Anna and Julie. It's chunky form was slung over the waistband of her undies.

"What Anna?" asked Danielle in annoyance. She straightened up, rubbing her middle.

"Man that kills when you bend over; you feel that Julie when you do?"

"Not really Dani" Julie replied "But i guess thats cause i don't have as big a belly as yours!"

Julie laughed, receiving a nudge from Danielle soon after.

"Ssh" she said "Anna was gonna say something to me"

The two of them looked at Anna in anticipation, both presuming it was something of either vast interest or sizeable concern.

"Umm, well i was just wondering why the both of you are fat now?"

"I'm sorry?" said Julie, laughing "Look who's talking!"

"She's got a point Anna, you kind of did the same this time last year. And whats the problem if we are fatter?" added Danielle. "We're not exactly fat, just a bit chubby thats all"

"Yes, well i can see that" said Anna, still not able to believe this was actually happening "So are you going to keep doing this? I mean, keep bingeing until you get almost as fat as me?"

"Well we're not sure, the last few days or so have been a bit hectic."

Anna nodded, though hadn't the slightest idea what had been so hectic about them. That was the case with a lot of the stuff she had heard them talk about that morning. She didn't have a clue, especially when they talked about Beth.

"So she doesn't come in to school most of the time now, just because she's a model?" Anna had asked earlier on "How lucky must she be!"

"Well yes she's lucky in that respect, but we're not too sure she's happy being her right now," said Danielle.

"Yeah, whenever she's in classes with us, she's often too upset to talk to anyone. I think she's unhappy with her figure," Julie added wistfully.

"But she's a model, that can't be that bad?!" said Anna, a hint of confusion in her voice.

"She's a BBW model Anna, i think that's the problem for her"

"Oh," 

(continued in post 21 of this thread)


----------



## Starterbelly (Feb 24, 2009)

I love this story, especially the Beth part. It's one of the best I've read this year. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## JoeFA (Mar 1, 2009)

Cheers starterbelly. Unlikely to be an update for a week or two though, going away from tomorrow till friday, so check back here next weekend and there should be a new update. I won't keep you waiting too long!


----------



## JoeFA (Apr 4, 2009)

_Sorry for the delay in writing this, unfortuneately, final installment, but i've been working on other projects for the future and have generally been busier than i've ever known, so thank you for your patience and i hope you enjoy this passing segment of the story._

*Beth*

“Beth, we need you in 5”

The short, abrupt warning cut short Beth’s lengthy day dream, to her annoyance. Yet she smiled at the messenger sweetly, a smile she was now finding herself to be displaying more than ever before, and busied herself at in front of the mirror.

She was then, understandably, annoyed at a second interruption, even more so when she discovered the perpetrator was.

“What do you want, dare I say it, fatty?”

It was Anna, who refrained from pointing out the distinctly obvious fact that Beth herself could now easily be described as such and moved cautiously towards her.

Beth sat there, decked out in her outfit for the forthcoming photo-shoot. To say she looked displeased with Anna’s presence would be an incredible under-statement.

Turning back to the mirror, Beth continued to show in no uncertain terms how their relationship was still the same.

“Come to gloat have you? Want to give me any tips on gaining weight?”

Anna shook her head, looking unhappier by the second. Perhaps not coming would’ve been the better option.

“Good, cause I don’t need any, as I believe I’m exceeding you in size and weight by now?”

Anna was surprised by this jibe, having expecting to be on the receiving end of some sort of insult. It could be perceived as an insult, were she intent on being the bigger woman, although Anna was just glad it wasn’t what she had been expecting.

Beth stood up slowly, her large gait, which was new to Anna (having missed the process of Beth actually putting on the weight she was now displaying so openly), evidently more obvious than Anna’s.

Beth’s grimace now turned to a smile, and, surprising Anna even more, she waddled the short distance over to Anna and embraced her warmly.

“Actually I've been wanting to want to apologise, Anna, for how I once treated you and also Katy.” 

Beth spoke softly into her ear, drawing away from her once the words had been said, “I understand now how wrong it was of me to insult you for your size, especially now that I can appreciate how good it feels to be fat and large."

Beth continued to smile, and now Anna did too.

“I certainly didn’t think you’d say that, ever!” Anna concurred

"Its also something I definitely never thought I’d ever say, but I also never thought I’d ever get this fat, but I’m glad I did! My Dad’s fiancé Olivia helped me adopt a new view &#8211; and get this job. She used to be a model herself. It pays over a thousand dollars for just part of a day.”

Beth continued to smile, and now Anna did too.

The two shared a laugh as the atmosphere in the room warmed, only to be soon cut short by a knock on the door, followed by the shout of: “Come on Beth, we need you pronto, less than 1 minute.”

Beth stopped smiling so broadly, yet her lips still remained upturned.

“I have to go, my new life awaits me.”

“That’s fine Beth, I just wanted to check how you were doing/”

Beth, having now moved past Anna to the door, stopped before leaving her dressing room to the awaiting posse of photographers.

“You know what? I think I’m feeling as good as I’ve ever been!”

And with that she was gone, and gone too was any lingering guilt Anna had had.

She had been worried that her selfish act in making Beth fat to get back at her had made her former enemy miserable. Now that she knew the truth, she too was feeling good again.

She’d had the intention of telling Beth she was responsible for her dramatic gain in weight, but now she saw that wasn't wise. With Beth so happy with the way things turned out, taking responsibility for her astounding change over the past fortnight or so would be, again, selfish on her part.

At least Beth was happy, and not at her expense. Lucy and Danielle obviously had no memory of Anna's actions and seemed happily on their way to a plumper future themselves; in all liklihood Katy didn't remember a thing either. 

*Katy. *
Anna sighed. Beth had apologized about Katy as well. Naturally and always the lsargest, the gentle natured girl was still bigger than either of them. She was also the most innocent of all, never having challenged and beaten anyone, nor having schemed against either diva. In her heart Anna hoped that that in time Olivia's kind of magical charm and common sense might reach Katy as well.

(The end)


----------

